# IBS in the morning



## HannahB95 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new to all this forum business so sorry if this is a bit bad!

I'm 18 and was diagnosed three years ago with IBS after many tests for different bowel related diseases when they couldn't find anything wrong, so the docs decided I had IBS.

Just wondering, does anyone's IBS flare up badly just in the morning, especially just after you've woken up, and then usually settles down after that?

and has anyone found anything to help it?

Thanks


----------



## worriedteen (Jul 18, 2013)

YES! my doctor suspects I have IBS-C and the morning tends to me the most difficult time for me. I wake up to a stuffy, smelly room and then within 5 mins of waking up i start getting really bad gas and cramps. I'm on osmotic laxatives at the moment that make me go to the toilet straight away. I then have a coffee to clear out the rest (sorry for sounding grim) and then i'm usually fine until I next eat!


----------



## Emilyy (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Hannah, it is absolutely worse in the mornings! I have IBS-D, and I used to avoid eating in the mornings to avoid moving my bowels in the morning but that became dysfunctional quickly since I began fainting. This is where safe foods are very important! My only safe food is bananas, so when I wake up in the morning I take a buscopan tablet, to prevent spasms, and then half an hour later I'll have a banana. That starts my bowels moving in the gentlest way and then a couple hours later I'll be able to eat properly.


----------



## HannahB95 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi guys, I totally understand where your coming from!

Emily- I've tried taking buscopan but it didn't seem to work when I was prescribed them but I tried one this morning after I ate and it worked!  I think when I was prescribed them my body just got used to them and stopped working properly but now if I have one every so often they work. I know what you mean about finding foods that your good with, I cant have granola any more or any fiberous stuff in the morning becuas eit makes it worse! although i'm wondering if its the milk that does it, even though ive been tested negative for a lactose intolerance!

worriedteen- Don't worry about sounding crude- I totally understand! Coffee is the worse for me! a sip of the stuff and I'm off to the loo! Its good to know there are other people that know what i'm on about! Thought I was the only one that wakes up in a panic!


----------



## Emilyy (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Hannah, I find that with Buscopan it doesn't always work for me too, but sometimes it'll work great! And same thing with the granola! I also got tested for lactose intolerance because I get very sick when I eat or drink any milk products, and the test came back negative. But I narrowed it down to whey (one of the proteins in milk), and I was able to do that because margarine gives me pain too and vegan butter doesn't - the only difference between the 2 is that the vegan butter does not have whey. So I am able to eat goat cheese no problem  !


----------



## Rosie Em (Jul 31, 2013)

Especially in the morning! What's with that? And not every morning, I find mine is very much linked with heightened emotions, like stress or excitement. I find it very hard to at in the morning and at the moment am usually waiting until the end of the day to eat because that's when I have... er... less trouble 

Small "safe food" snacks throughout the day get me through until then. But then even safe foods differ from day-to-day.


----------



## Rosie Em (Jul 31, 2013)

Question: What is buscopan?


----------



## Emilyy (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Rosie, Buscopan is an anti-spasmodic! You take it a half hour to an hour before eating to prevent your intestines from spasming from the food. Typically used with IBS-D!


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

Mornings are my prime time of evil. I wake up and literally in 5-10 minutes, im doubled over with gas, and about 20-30 minutes after, i'm running to the bathroom, often multiple times. Usually I'm OK the rest of the day, except for my intestines feeling like they've been squeezed from all the going. I've yet to be prescribed anything (my dr and i are supposed to talk about it next week) but right now im just on a regiment with Citrucil twice a day and imodium as needed. I have learned to really, really hate mornings.


----------



## Feathers_McGraw (Aug 28, 2013)

I have to be very careful in the mornings or my whole day is ruined. I'm usually very gassy and it occasionally turns into BMs. I can't eat for a couple hours after waking up or I'm guaranteed to have an immediate BM. I've found that waking up very slowly, rather than just rushing out of bed, seems to help.


----------

